# Sick Dog



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My 11 1/2 month old YLF is sick. She is very lethargic. She can't eat or drink much and she is kind of wobbly. When she sits up she kind of sways her head back and forth like she is loosing her balance. When she stands up she just stands there with her head down. She seems to be urinating and deficating alright. This just started last night. Any ideas what it could be?

I can't get her into the vet until tomorrow morning.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

EMERGENCY VET!!!!

NOW!!!!


----------



## Luckyduck (Feb 24, 2008)

my pup did that at about 6 months old, I think he got something he couldn't digest, it was a sunday that it was really bad, monday morning I thought he was dead, but he ended up being better once he woke up... sounds exactly like my dog... good luck


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I took Daisy in to the emergancy vet last night. They ran some blood tests and an EKG. She has an extremely low platelet and red blood cell count. They started an IV and a steroid. She may need a blood transfusion today.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

God bless her and good luck.

The lethargy reminds me of when my friends dog ate a bunch of deer fat from butchering ....seems too much fat can inflame their pancreas causing pancreitis (sp?)


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Her platelet count dropped yesterday. They gave her a blood transfusion last night. They will check her counts again this morning.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Good luck! I hope everything goes well and she recovers.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

My prayers are with you and Daisey. Let me know if I can do anything Scott.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hope all is well. Good to hear you to the advice and got her in right away.

Good luck.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys.

Her counts are up following the transfusion. She will be coming home tonight with steroid and an antibiotic. Her blood will be checked again on Monday and hopefully the test results will be back by then. I will keep you posted.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Any thoughts on what happened? A girl thing? Was she in heat?


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Any thoughts on what happened? A girl thing? Was she in heat?


Had a friend with a very sick dog; ended up with antibiotics, got better. Vet figured it might have been from eating racoon scat. Glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm glad you took her in right away instead of waiting. Any idea of what caused this?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

It's not looking good.... 

Brought Daisy home last night, but she still will not eat and can't get her medicine down. I took her back to the vet this morning and they are going to give a one more blood transfusion today. We're hoping she can show some improvement over the next few days. They are expecting the lab results back on Monday. Hopefully I won't have to make a decision until then, but I will not let her go on like this for much longer.

They have no idea what caused this. More then likely a virus that while the body attacks that it also attacks the red blood cells. The lab results would confirm auto immune deficency, that's kind of what they are treating it like.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Man that sucks, I would be lost.

Im hopin she pulls through and gets better for ya man!!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

has Pancreatis been ruled out?


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

I had this happen to one of my black labs. The vet did countless tests and never did determine what happened. She was on prednisone for a while and suddenly her blood count came around she never had problems with that again.

I still suspect it might have been the rabies and the parvo distemper and ?? shots because it happened within a couple of days after the shots. Maybe just coincidence.

I hope your dog gets better soon.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

my pup did the same thing after he recieved his shots, but not as bad as this sounds like it is, just a few days he was listless and kept getting better.. hope things go fine....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Daisy passed away last night. At least she is not suffering any longer. I cherished our ten months together. She taught me so much and we learned together. She will be missed immensly.

Rest in peace my best friend! 

Daisy - 3/15/07 to 3/1/08


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, I am really sorry to hear that! My sympathies to you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear that. It is a hard thing and it doesn't matter if it's 1 year or 13 that you have them, I'm an old fart but I still cry when I have to say farewell. When you get that next pup, it will help, but you won't forget your other friends that have gone on.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog Daisy.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Hunt, terribly sorry to hear of your loss. Its really hard to lose a pet you love so much.

Matt


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow Scott my heart goes out to you. You have had your share of suffering. Daisy was an awesome dog, so full of energy and love. You know my number if you want to talk, and I am still off work from my latest surgery so don't hesitate to call. Rusty will have to find a new playmate now.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

So sorry to hear this!

Does the vet know what was wrong?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry for your loss...

Mike


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

tumblebuck said:


> So sorry to hear this!
> 
> Does the vet know what was wrong?


I have not talked with them since she died. But they were pretty sure it was autoimmune disease. They said sometimes they give one or two transfusions and the predisone and they turn the corner in a few days but unfortunately she just could not.

Steve, give Rusty a hug for me, you will have to bring him out to my place this summer again so he can run around.

Scott


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thats terrible. my heart goes out to you.

my old dog is 12 now, and she doesnt do real well. when i think of whats to come, it almost makes me cry.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear it Hunt! 
They are considered man's best friend for a reason!


----------



## 5tealth (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh dude, that sucks so badly for you. Its a cool thing when you get a dog, hold it in your arms. I've never been so close to a dog that died before, but I know I'd hate to lose my best friend.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

She officially died of Immune-Mediated Thrombocytopenia along with Autoimmune Hemolytic Anemia.


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss...she looks a lot like one of my yellow females...Hang in there man.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

Did the dog have any contact with ***** or ticks in the last 10-14 days. Sounds like a possible **** hound or tick paralysis. Same "general" symptoms and prednisone sometimes helps.

Sucks either way. Bringing back blind retrieves for the big guy now....


----------

